# Live from Omaha...



## independent (Mar 13, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

Glad to find such a helpful and friendly forum.  I got my first smoker, a large Green Egg this past summer and have enjoyed using it for a number of foods.  Twenty-hour slow smokes of Boston Butts make amazing pulled pork, and 45-seconds-per-side sears at 800 deg do wonders to a filet.  Meat + wood fire = can't-go-wrong in my book.

The one thing that might brand me as the black sheep around here is that a few months back I vowed to give up factory farmed meat altogether (for a number of reasons, won't bore you with the details).  At this point the only meat I eat comes from either the farmer's market (grass fed beef, berkshire hogs, heritage turkeys) or from friends that are hunters (elk, deer).  What I'm finding is that these cuts tend to be a lot leaner and can in some cases be a challenge to cook as compared to the much fatter supermarket cuts I had been getting before.  The wild game sub-forum is what originally led me to you guys in a google search, so I'm sure there's lots of good info here on these topics.

Anyway, I'll quit rambling.  Just wanted to stop by and say hi!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, I am sure you will like it here.  Giving up store bought I doubt will make you a black sheep, it will make from interesting smokes though and we like that


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 13, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## treegje (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## bassman (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the SFM.  Glad you found us here.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome from another Omahan! Well I was there my whole life until just about a year ago before moving to Beaver Lake in Plattsmouth. You won't be a black sheep here. Some actually raise their own meats or at least have the same high standards as you. Would like to learn more about the BGE, I heare they are a real treat to cook with. Anyway...WELCOME!!

Dave


----------



## denver dave (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. You're gonna like it here. Smoking extra lean meat can be a challenge sometimes. Looking forward to hearing about your adventures.


----------



## husker-q (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome - former Omaha'n myself.  I'd love to get a green egg myself!  Make sure you Q-View that egg in operation!

As for the meat - I guess no Fairbury Franks at Memorial Stadium for you!!!


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 13, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## newflame (Mar 19, 2010)

greetings from another nebraskan!  I'm way out in holdrege but am pretty familiar with omaha, have you tried going to whole foods on i680 and dodge?  Right across the street from the mall..they have totally organic foods, and an AWESOME meat counter, the guys there are really educated about meat, which is hard to find in omaha...anyways man welcome to smf, hope to see some great qview from you in the future!

p.s. go huskers!


----------



## threeseas (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome! Fellow Nebraskan here...from Elkhorn. Enjoy the site.


----------



## independent (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Here is my first Q-View attempt: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...1&postcount=11

And yes, I've checked out that Whole Foods... I do see why it has the nickname "Whole Paycheck"... if I can get certain things through the local food coop it is usually cheaper and I know for sure where the meat is coming from. But in a pinch the Whole Foods is definitely better than Wal-Mart! :)


----------



## newflame (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a great lookin roast you got there, looks to be cooked perfectly to my taste anyways :)  yea, whole foods definitely aint the cheapest joint in town, we always load up on their soda when we're in the area, no hfcs.


----------



## venture (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  Great people and good info here.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcom from another newbie.  Your post caught my eye because I'm a college baseball junkie.  One day when I win the lotto, I'm going to load up my smoker and go spend two weeks camped out at Rosenblatt stadium.


----------



## moltenone (Mar 19, 2010)

welcome to the forum from another former omaha guy.

Mark


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 20, 2010)

First off welcome from an old skater to another to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## meateater (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## zjaybird (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome Independent to SMF, I am a Husker fan displaced in the bowls of CU Buff country. I am not sure about Omaha anymore, as I have been gone for 10 plus years, but in Lincoln you could buy from the College on the East campus and get stuff cheap. The cows are feed corn and no hormones, and they sell the meat cheaper to buy more animals to grow and document for class, and then you can stop and get ICE CREAM too.

Smoke 2 Geaux.....I am sorry brother....but Rosenblatt Stadium is being replaced with a new stadium by the river....it will not be the laid back setting it used to be. I loved the atmosphere of the game there.


----------



## bigolboysbbq (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site man. I lived in Hastings for a summer...probably the most boring state I have ever lived in my entire life that is for sure.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 21, 2010)

Fresh Kill, Home Grown, our out of the market butcher case, they all taste great once you run them through the smoker!  Welcome to the finest Q lounge on the planet.....









You have gone and done it now! Stumbled into a whole nest of grazed smokers. Next thing you know you will be getting funny looks from your family while you snap pics of the excellent Q you just smoked. 


_*SMOKE ON DUDE !*_


----------

